# TRUCKS



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

hey i was Just wondering what eveyone has for theyre TRUCKS, 4X4'S, SUV'S whatever??
post pics if possible??

Iam looking into buying a new truck ..hasta be 4x4 tho.. :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have a '85 Chevy Silverado. Red and Grey.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

2000 Silverdo Z71


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

99 dodge ram 1500 gas pig.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

99 dodge ram 1500 gas pig.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Mine sucks gas really bad too. :eyeroll:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

2000 F-150 5.4L Triton V-8 4x4 off road Nice looking rear window graphic with lots of waterfowl decals and really loud exhaust. Its been good to me, now has 106,000 miles on it. I've been getting around 14 mpg with it. I really like the truck, and it looks really nice when I clean it all up. In the Fall, it looks a little rough. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

2001 Silverado Z-71


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Maroon 98 F150

And an 89 Exterior-ly Rhino-lined Suburban :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I still want to see pics of that suburban!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

2004 Avalanche. My hunting partners love the satellite radio......


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

'99 gold Ford F150 SuperCab 4X4 5.4L


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

99 Tahoe, with too many miles on it! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't have a truck, but I use a beat up pickup. 1980 peppermint 4X4 chevy. Goin on it's 3rd tranny.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

1964 Toyota Land Cruiser


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

2004 4 door Chevy Silverado


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

1983 rusty Ford Bronco. Looks like hell, runs great. It's easy for landowner to take pity on you and give you permission driving a rig like that. It would be much more difficult if I pulled up in an Escalade or Expedition.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

1991 nissan king cab pickup. Bot in canada from inlaws. 200,000 km and still runs like a champ. Can you say day care is damn expensive!!! With the price of gas my two cars are my vehicles of choice. And even this pickup does good enough on the mileage to drive it.

Some might call it "a barbie pickup", but thats ok with me. Gets great mileage and beats loading up a deer in the trunk of the 'ol chevy impala.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

2001 F150 4X4 Supercrew, Blue.. Still waiting for my NoDakoutdoor stickers!!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

2001 Ford F-450 SuperCrew Diesel with 12,000lbs Warn winch front and rear, 6 inch lift, and a set of dualies bolted to the DANA 60 rearend :beer: Oh yea, 4.88 gears and I get a whopping 8.8 M-I-L-E-S/GALLLLON
:roll: 8)

I traded the Toyota.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

1994 Classic. Honda Accord. This thing can go through anything. Great for hauling decoys and lots of storage. The best thing is that all the windows, even the back ones, go all the way down so it is perfect for drive by shooting on ducks in the road ditches! :sniper:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Sounds like most of us would be better off have a GEO METRO around for scouting!!! 30 plus miles to the gallon.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

1994 Nissan Pathfinder...That has been though every snow bank/slew bottom in ND. Oh and I got 200,000 mile son her!!!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

99 F-250 V10.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

2002 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab. Will be going back to full-size Silverado.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

pimped out 2000 F-150 ext. cab, 140,000 miles and good for another 140,000

wheels, hood scoops, tv with dvd player, catbacks, captain chairs. it has been a great truck, no major repairs, oil changes at 3000 miles. Red with graphics, lots of chrome. filthy right now after hunting she gets detailed.

Bob


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Maroon 97 Chevy Tahoe 185,000 miles


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

86 Toyota PU 4WD (For Sale)

Currently ride around in a 1988 Toyota 4Runner.

Used to have a 98 Tahoe, but was afraid to take it into the woods, so that was no fun, felt like it was a station wagon on steroids.

Had a diesel Blazer and a Diesel suburban, both of those would get 20+mpg any day of the week. If I ever go back to a full size, it would be another diesel.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Since we are on this subject of our vehicles, I have a question and would like to get your guy's thoughts on this. I consider myself a frugal person and never have had a desire for personalized "vanity" license plates. But lately I have been thinking of getting MOSSYMO license plates. I like the idea of being out hunting and recognizing fellow NodakOutdoors or FBO members. Besides the cost there are a few downsides to being recognized and would appreciate your opinions and/or thoughts on this.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

In Minnesota, I would still have them today...

In North Dakota, Why should I pay a premium for the same plate every year.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

01 Dodge RAM SLT...mine sucks the gas as well...good ol 5.9L


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Blue 98 F-150

:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Until this year.....mine was a 97 ford contour (yes a car) ! :eyeroll:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

2003 Ford F-150 Lariat FX4 Super Crew (White)!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

There ain't nothin wrong with a car there Remmi...heck I wish i had one right now for the pure sake of gas mileage.

College really does rack up miles. :******:


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

1983 Jeep Wagoneer, NOT a "Woody", roof rack with spare tire, rhino lined interior, handmade front bumper with Ramsey 8,000 lb. winch, Chrysler 360, Dana 44 in front, Dana 60 in rear, 4.10 gears in both, Lifted 4 inches and sits on 33x14.50 Super Swamper SSR's. Still a work in progress....
(Basically, it eats whole everything it comes up against!) :beer:

1994 Chevrolet Suburban, Lifted 6", sitting on 35x12.50 Super Swamper SSR's. And really loud exhaust ..... LOL. Had to josh you on that one Maple Duck!

Just make sure it has some Cajones and some decent gears Jimr or you will regret it. I would reccomend a 97 to 99 Chevy Z71 or Chevy Tahoe. You can't beat a GM 350!!!!


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

right now i have a 1991 GMC jimmy 4x4 ...:s...and it was cheap so i can do anything with it for fun  iam doing a suspension lift of 8 inches..and 2inch Body lift...i purchased some 38's for her...:>..and i got those for motivation to rasie it..Now i have to:>...it will be nice..u have pics of that suburban rasied???


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

Workin on getting some posted! I have tons of my Wagoneer,I'll admit that she is my baby. I love my Suburban, but there is something really special about my Wagoneer!! I'm pretty sure it's true love!!!!!


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

1977 Ford F-150 Shortbox. 400 motor, real great on the gas. Wish i had a import when it comes to pre-season scouting.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

2004 ford F-250 superduty 6.0 liter turbo deisel.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The unstoppable blue machine! 2002 Ford Ranger XLT!!!  Fits hunter and dog comfortably...of course, the pup is only 4 months old!


----------

